# The Amazing Race All-Stars



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

According to Reality TV World, CBS has confirmed that the next edition of The Amazing Race will be an "All-Stars Edition".

Unofficial list of possible racers include:


Spoiler



Rob & Amber (TAR7)
Uchenna & Joyce (TAR7 Winners)
Dave & Mary (TAR10)
Colin & Christie (TAR5)
Charla & Mirna (TAR5)
Bill & Joe (TAR1)
Jill & John (TAR3)


Those not likely to be appearing:


Spoiler



Chip & Kim (TAR6)
Jonathan & Victoria (TAR6)
Mo one from TAR: Family Edition
BJ & Tyler (TAR9)
Brennan & Rob (TAR1)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Spoiler



Mo one from TAR: Family Edition



:lol: :biggthump :joy:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'd miss Line 4 from Spoiler Two. Strangely enough, I can definitely do without Line 4 from Spoiler One. Can't CBS just swap them over!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Spoiler



No, not Ramber. Enough of those two. And while it's nice to see team Guido, I would rather see Kevin and Drew. Thumbs up on Charla and Mirna.



Meanwhile, on the non-spoiler side, Remember These Classics?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> I'd miss Line 4 from Spoiler Two. Strangely enough, I can definitely do without Line 4 from Spoiler One. Can't CBS just swap them over!


They actually posted on their offical AR blog thier displeasure on not being selected to race. #1 from that same list made a video about not being asked and put it on My Space, but it was pulled after a short period.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Or so they said at the end of this seasons show. Oh and I guess congrats to the pretty boys that won this past season. Wow I don't even remember their names at this point and it's only a few days later! :lol: Unfortunately I didn't really care for any of the final four teams this season, so it didn't hold my interest as well as most seasons. I'd say based on the fact there was no one hour "recap show" the week before the finale and that the finale itself was only an hour long instead of the commonly done two hour season finale show, that maybe there was a lot of people like me this season. I didn't actually notice how they were doing in the ratings this fall, but there didn't seem to be as much "hype" as there sometimes is at the end of a season so it felt like that maybe this wasn't one of their better performing seasons. The all-stars should be interesting, hopefully it won't be as much of a train-wreck as their last experiment (the family version).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah... I did not like this season at all. Did not find any of the people that interesting and the show is starting to become "Grab the stranger". They really need to make a rule that you can only ask for directions. You cannot wiggle your butt, grab a guy or girl, and throw him in your car. 

Funny thing is that the names of the previous winners don't stick in my head. All Star shows don't usually go well. Survivor was a disaster and personally I think this one will be too. People have had their 10 minutes of fame and they are going back for another 10. Not sure how the big brother all star went, but if Survivor is any indication.. It will be ugly. 

Personally I don't think it is a good idea do these type of shows twice with the same people.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

how about all star crossover events(beyond romber)-that way the networks can give that big bearish guy from survivor they like so much another million dollars...lol


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> how about all star crossover events(beyond romber)-that way the networks can give that big bearish guy from survivor they like so much another million dollars...lol


RUPERT


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Nearly time!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

For anyone that wants to check it out. All the teams have a pre-race video available for watching among other things.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/
The Amazing Race 11 on CBS


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Any bets on who gets eliminated first? I think my money would be on either the coal miners (nothing personal, I actually like them buuuuut....) or the two guys from NY, Kevin & Drew.


Oh and I also noticed there's another thread about this show further down, someone w/ the ability to do so should combine the two.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I miss Danny's games.

First out... John Vito and Jill, simply because he has a silly name!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

CoriBright said:


> I miss Danny's games.
> 
> First out... John Vito and Jill, simply because he has a silly name!


Wow either you have insider info, some kind of psychicness or something!
Either way maybe you should find a bookie that'll give you some odds on who's next!:lol: I sure would've not figured those two to be the first eliminated. I figured they'd be one of the stronger teams maybe even one of the top three or four.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Well it's obvious that many of the teams are gunning for Rob and Kim...I mean Amber. I think that will be many of their downfalls as they will spend too much effort trying to eliminate them and they either hurt their own positions, or worse get eliminated themselves. 

Here's my opinions on the teams:
Kevin & Drew: You guys need to step it up...and watch your step. It was barely into the first leg and you injure yourself. I'm sure the producers loved watching you totally destroy the wheel and likely the rest of the suspension on that 4x4. And grow some hair...you both look like Uncle Fester. Predict early departure

Oswald & Danny: Unmemorable. No real opinion, but predict mid-season departure.

John Vito & Jill: Your dumb. You followed the wrong person and didn't question anything. You went into the wrong entrance. I don't need to predict anything for you.

Uchenna & Joyce: You won once with an incredible amount of luck with a plane flight into Miami. Can you do it again? You need to play a little better but hang in there. Predict final 5 or 4 finish

David & Mary: You are about as dumb as John Vito and Jill. Not because you can't follow directions, but you are already burning bridges with other teams when it likely would gain you absolutely nothing. I'm sure they would have never have found out that your dumb mistake of a flight was the slower flight. You don't have your 6-pack of friends to help drag you along this time and everyone is smart enough to not do the long term alliances... predict early finish.

Charla & Mirna: Your here for comic relief. I'm sorry. Your not expected to do well. You aren't the brightest crayons in the box. You won't make it 1/2 way through the season. Your only saving grace is that there are a few other worse teams then yours that will go first.

Rob & Amber: Media wh%#$s. I hope you get eliminated next. But you won't. Some obscure goat herder in outer Mongolia will recognize you from the Rob & Amber Reality TV channel and offer to show you a magical way to teleport instantly between points on the earth. I hope you don't make it half way though the season, but I imagine you probably will be in final 3 unfortunately.

Teri & Ian: Your a little annoying Ian, but overall I like your team. You did well for the "older" team and I hope you go far. Predict final 3.

Eric & Danielle: Mmmm Double Ds. Oh wait, that was a past season. It's too bad you couldn't bring your friend back Danielle. You don't have your boyish good look team Eric and you can't play the "we're good looking but ditzy blondes" act Dannielle. Predict mid season departure.

Joe & Bill: Please put the flaming gayness out. Your annoying. Bye early mid-round.

Dustin & Kandice: Mmm. Your everything I remembered and missed the final legs of last season. Pace yourself, use your ass-ets to your advantage, and you can go farther then you did last season. Predict final 3.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

cdru said:


> Kevin & Drew: You guys need to step it up...and watch your step. It was barely into the first leg and you injure yourself. I'm sure the producers loved watching you totally destroy the wheel and likely the rest of the suspension on that 4x4. And grow some hair...you both look like Uncle Fester. Predict early departure


My brother and I watched and said: "These guys are how we'd run the race." I.E. POORLY! 



> Uchenna & Joyce: You won once with an incredible amount of luck with a plane flight into Miami. Can you do it again? You need to play a little better but hang in there. Predict final 5 or 4 finish


 I hope final 3. I still love these two. I just wish they bloody adopt a kid or two. They want kids, obviously can't have their own--just adopt and raise a family of nice people!



> David & Mary: You are about as dumb as John Vito and Jill. Not because you can't follow directions, but you are already burning bridges with other teams when it likely would gain you absolutely nothing.


 Eh. The beauty queens were never going to help David and Mary, and they made sure that the BQ's didn't get the better flight. I'm okay with it.



> Charla & Mirna: Your here for comic relief. I'm sorry. Your not expected to do well. You aren't the brightest crayons in the box. You won't make it 1/2 way through the season. Your only saving grace is that there are a few other worse teams then yours that will go first.


 They're still whiners. But I like Charla for her "I can do anything" attitude.



> Rob & Amber: Media wh%#$s. I hope you get eliminated next. But you won't. Some obscure goat herder in outer Mongolia will recognize you from the Rob & Amber Reality TV channel and offer to show you a magical way to teleport instantly between points on the earth. I hope you don't make it half way though the season, but I imagine you probably will be in final 3 unfortunately.


 I'm sorry--I think they're the best players, and I love watching them in games like this. (Them getting married or some show about becoming a poker player? BORING! But this--they're great at it.)

I wouldn't mind them winning.



> Eric & Danielle: Mmmm Double Ds. Oh wait, that was a past season. It's too bad you couldn't bring your friend back Danielle. You don't have your boyish good look team Eric and you can't play the "we're good looking but ditzy blondes" act Dannielle. Predict mid season departure.


 Guys with nipple ring hoops are odd. Just sayin'.



> Joe & Bill: Please put the flaming gayness out. Your annoying. Bye early mid-round.


 Eh, it's not as bad as some teams I've seen. They just seem to be an affectionate couple, but not all "Ewww! A bug! EEEEK!" The other gay-ish team of "best friends" seems more flamey.



> Dustin & Kandice: Mmm. Your everything I remembered and missed the final legs of last season. Pace yourself, use your ass-ets to your advantage, and you can go farther then you did last season. Predict final 3.


 They're nice eye candy, but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way. Still, I hope they stay a long time for nice drama and nice tank tops.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> Eh. The beauty queens were never going to help David and Mary, and they made sure that the BQ's didn't get the better flight. I'm okay with it.


Oh I know they were never going to help. But it's too early to start with the lying and deception. And it was a really bad lie to begin with. It's like when your kid looks at you with chocolate cake all over his face saying "I don't know who ate the cake". You can easily see through it.



> They're still whiners. But I like Charla for her "I can do anything" attitude.


At one point in time one of them says to the other something and it's muffled. We had to play it back several times as it sounded like "Lets go Frodo." Charla defintely gets bonus points for her "I can do anything" attitude. The problem is that I think sometimes it's that same attitude that might cost them time. Given two paths, I think she would take the harder path regular sized people might take but takes longer just for pride, although the easier path would get there sooner. There is nothing wrong with that, but you need to look at what's best for the team, not your pride if you want to win.



> I'm sorry--I think they're the best players, and I love watching them in games like this. (Them getting married or some show about becoming a poker player? BORING! But this--they're great at it.)
> 
> I wouldn't mind them winning.


I never said that I didn't think they weren't the best players. I just hope he doesn't win. They have had their 15 minutes of fame enough times. I think the best strategy for the other teams is to play the best they can and wait for the opportune time to stick it to Rob/Amber, as oppose to trying at every turn to put them behind.



> They're nice eye candy, but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way.


<Insert joke about them never being able to "rub" you the wrong way>


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> Wow either you have insider info, some kind of psychicness or something!
> Either way maybe you should find a bookie that'll give you some odds on who's next!:lol: I sure would've not figured those two to be the first eliminated. I figured they'd be one of the stronger teams maybe even one of the top three or four.


Well a silly name works for me.... wasn't there a Survivor contestant who decided to vote for evictees in alphabetical order? It's as logical as that I guess. :lol: And based on their general unfitness, Kevin & Drew next (unfortunately, because I liked them the first time round). Still miss the hippies.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Stinking PGA golf ran over by 1/2 hour, so the HR20 only taped the 1st half...grrrrr!!!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> They're still whiners. But I like Charla for her "I can do anything" attitude.
> 
> They're nice eye candy, but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way. Still, I hope they stay a long time for nice drama and nice tank tops.


I was very unhappy to see Charla and Mirna back, because I can't stand their whining! Last time Charla's attitude boiled down to whining to the reservation clerks, saying something like, "I really need to get on this flight--I have a doctor's appointment." Not as independent as she'd like to portray. 

I know that Dustin and Kandace weren't favorites, but I thought they raced hard and were picked on unfairly. I think they got farther than any other 2-women teams, so I'll be interested to see how they do.

I, too, would never have picked John Vito and Jill to be eliminated first. I thought it was going to be Kevin and Drew, but I had my fingers crossed that it might be Charla and Mirna. 

Would anyone watch if Flo was invited back?? :lol:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it possible for this show to actually start at its listed starting time, ever?

For almost the entire previous season, The Amazing Race was completely and totally unable to start on time, sometimes being delayed up to an hour. This time, it was the series premiere, and CBS still couldn't manage to get things going on time. Why not dump some of the segments from 60 minutes or something else airing earlier? The commercial time from The Amazing Race has to be worth significantly more than whatever else is on earlier.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

cdru said:


> <Insert joke about them never being able to "rub" you the wrong way>


You are wise.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Slordak said:


> Is it possible for this show to actually start at its listed starting time, ever?
> Why not dump some of the segments from 60 minutes or something else airing earlier? The commercial time from The Amazing Race has to be worth significantly more than whatever else is on earlier.


Well that won't happen because i'm pretty sure that 60 mins usually gets higher ratings than AR, so they won't cut that short. But I do agree that they aren't doing AR any favors by giving it a timeslot that always seems to be in a state of temporal flux!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually out of the group, I would say there is about 4 times that I would have considered All-Stars from past shows. Just like survivor all-stars, they pick people who they think will appeal the most rather than those that really showed that they can play the game. Personally I would be hard pressed to pick someone that finished less than 4th place. 

I was really annoyed when Phil said these were the best players because that is obviously not the case. Give me a break.. You have a team that was not even a team..... 

After seeing the first show. The people I feel that that should be there given Phil's comment are: 

1) Joe & Bill
2) Rob and Amber 
3) Oswald & Danny
4) Uchenna & Joyce
5) Dustin & Kandice

As for Danny and Oswald, I actually thought the play well the first time and are one of the few times that seemed to not panic. They had the "Do the opposite" stratagy and if I recall they did go far. 

Teri & Ian: Might have added them to the list, but then I actually don't recall a thing about them except how annoying and how Ian treated Teri... I personally don't see them going far. Ian will take Teri down the wrong path and with people playing the game a second time that will be costly. 

I just hope the Kentucky's and Charla & Mirna fall out quickly. Kentucky showed why they should not be there... Give me a break.. You go and pull a fast one on Dustin & Kandice and then whisper to other teams the truth.. Duh!!!

I do like the preview where the teams once again focus on Rob and Amber and it seems that they use that to their advantage. Personally I never liked Rob and Amber getting on the show, but they showed the first time that they played the game well and I am sure they can do it again. I have watched Rob and Amber on Survivor and AR. They definitely found their niche in life. Playing reality games. . Based on what I have seen... Rob is definitely the strongest player to have competed in reality shows (hands down).


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> Stinking PGA golf ran over by 1/2 hour, so the HR20 only taped the 1st half...grrrrr!!!


I learned long ago to extend anything on CBS by an hour at least if you really want to make sure to get it all. CBS, although not their fault, was horrible about it running over during football season, pushing 60 minutes late into whatever came afterwards.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It wasn't unexpected, but you'll be missed. Probably won't be too long before we lose the coal miners and Mirna & Charla either by the looks of things. I'll tell ya I do admire Charla's spirit and determination but I forgot how whiny and annoying those two are! Oh and is there anyone out there who can stop Rob & Amber from running the table? I mean I know those two are good but must they come in first everytime? Now I understand why so many people hate the Yankees! :lol: You just get sick of seeing the same team win so much, that and Rob's damn smug superior attitude doesn't help. There's nothing more annoying than someone telling you that they're better than you, they're gonna beat you and then being absolutely right! :lol:


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> It wasn't unexpected, but you'll be missed. Probably won't be too long before we lose the coal miners and Mirna & Charla either by the looks of things.


No kidding. Yeah it's only two legs, but there is a definite pattern of who is in the front of the pack, the middle of the pack, and the back of the pack. The back stabbing, deception, whining, and *****ing has began and it looks like it's mostly all in the back. I was cheering for Charla & Mirna to lose as I couldn't stand them, but never have I seen a team that couldn't appear to be less interested in winning then Kevin & Drew.



> Oh and is there anyone out there who can stop Rob & Amber from running the table?


I remember in one of the past seasons someone consistently winning (or at least being right up there with the first place team), but in the end they still didn't get it. I'm hoping something like that happens.



> I mean I know those two are good but must they come in first everytime? Now I understand why so many people hate the Yankees! :lol: You just get sick of seeing the same team win so much, that and Rob's damn smug superior attitude doesn't help.


That last reason is why so many people hate the Red Soxs as well.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Those bald guys were real obnoxious, and furthermore seemed to be in no physical condition to actually conduct the race. I'm glad they got eliminated, but I'm personally hoping for "Mirna & Shmirna" next.

I hope Rob and Amber are aware they have to pay income tax on all the prizes they keep winning for coming in first...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Slordak said:


> Those bald guys were real obnoxious, and furthermore seemed to be in no physical condition to actually conduct the race.


I kinda like their accents and NY attitude, added some color to the contestant pool. But yeah you're definitely right about their physical condition that's why it was no surprise that they were gone early.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kevin and Drew were awesome in the first season of TAR. They brought a huge number of laughs, and were real favorites of mine. And then when they made their cameo appearance in New York in the Family edition of TAR, I loved seeing them again. But it was pretty obvious that their hearts weren't in the race this time. Too bad, because they were a among my favorite racers from all seasons.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Kevin and Drew were awesome in the first season of TAR. They brought a huge number of laughs, and were real favorites of mine. And then when they made their cameo appearance in New York in the Family edition of TAR, I loved seeing them again. But it was pretty obvious that their hearts weren't in the race this time. Too bad, because they were a among my favorite racers from all seasons.


 Yeah their cameo appearance in the Family Edition was one of the best things that happened that whole season! :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> Yeah their cameo appearance in the Family Edition was one of the best things that happened that whole season! :lol:


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

For those of you who do find Kevin & Drew entertaining you can check out the "torture"  they and every other team have to endure at "The elimination station". I tell ya that AR is a great gig if ya can get it. As long as you stay in you get to compete for a million dollars and travel the world, if you get eliminated oh too bad for you, you have to spend the rest of the time until the race is done on a beautiful exotic vacation. Anyway for more Kevin & Drew and John Vito & Jill check it out:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/elimination.php
The Amazing Race: All-Stars Video - Elimination Station


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Kevin & Drew, John Vito & Jill now have friends in low places at the elimination station.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I was glad to see the hillbillies leave. I'm hoping that Charla & Mirna are next. Everyone else seems to at least realize that they are racing for a million dollars. 

Hello Dave & Mary. You are at a fish farm. There would be a very high probability that you are going to have to do something with fish. It probably would be wise not to give the roadblock to the person that hates touching fish. :nono2: Also, you are racing for $1m against the "best" other racers. Some of them have won $1m already. There is no playing nice, forming alliances, etc. Everyone will turn on everyone else on a moments notice. Your weakness was that you were trusting. Last time you were able to trust a superior team (the brothers) and an inferior team (the bama mothers). They were the ones that got you as far as you did last time. This time, sorry.

Charla & Mirna, I initially felt sorry for you guys in your first season you were in. You are obviously at a disadvantage with Charla's legs and lack of ability to move. I didn't mind you using your disability to get a leg up. However, now, you are no longer using a disability as an advantage. You are trying to substitute that advantage with being rude, bossy, demanding, an arrogant. I hope you are next to leave.

To the Beauty Queens: When has there ever been an activity where you did the activity without any type of clue. Oh wait. Never. If you didn't grab a clue, you missed it somewhere. You got REAL lucky this time. Next time you probably won't be so fortunate.

Rob & Amber: Blech. You won another leg you media. I hope someone remebers who you are, offers to help, and drives you as far as they can in the opposite direction. Either that, or you miss a flight and the gate agent tells you the plane just left and they WON'T return to the gate and the next flight isn't until the next day. Of course TPTB will just put in a day delay somehow to allow you to catch up.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

CDRU, wow, such distaste for Rob and Amber. I think I see where you're coming from, since they've been all over the tube for quite some time. But I'm a big fan of Rob's since his first season on Survivor, simply because he understands how to play those kinds of games.

I hate contestants that expect other competitors to be "nice" like those Kentucky couple that just got eliminated. Remember Colin from Season 5? Do you remember how he reacted when they hit him with a Yield on the last stages of the race? He took it like for what it was, a well-timed strategy -- while his girlfriend took it personal.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can hate Rob and Amber all you want, but the fact is that they are the best racers by far so far, and have deserved to win each leg, handily.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope Rob and Amber win every first place spot all the way to $1,000,000. Why? Because they take it for what it is--a silly game.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd personally prefer if they had to get real jobs. It's great being a jerk on TV for a single reality show, but to make a career out of it is, well, grating on those who have to watch.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Slordak said:


> I'd personally prefer if they had to get real jobs. It's great being a jerk on TV for a single reality show, but to make a career out of it is, well, grating on those who have to watch.


If they ever did have to get a real job you can be sure there'd be a camera rolling somewhere for a new series called "Rob & Amber Get Real Jobs"!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I know part of me will miss Rob & Amber as much as I love to hate them! However I gotta admit I was up and cheering when Phil said "I'm sorry to say you've been eliminated....":joy: Now on the other hand I was also rooting for Charla to pick up that post and swat Mirna right upside the head when she was berating her on the sign challenge!!!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

tsmacro, it's generally a good thing to use the [ spoiler ] [/ spoiler ] tags around posts like yours, at least until the next morning. Not everyone has seen it yet...the west coast won't see if for another couple of hours.

That being said,


Spoiler



:icon_da: :joy: :icon_da: :joy: :icon_da: :joy: :icon_da: :joy:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It was a very bright spot in an otherwise miserable day.


Spoiler



And I was just getting disguested with them pulling off a hat trick. I was on my feet cheering when Uchenna and Joyce took off from the sign posts after they realized they had the sign order wrong. I bet Boston Rob is kicking himself tonight for realizing the misspelling of the sign caused them to lose several places.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry guys... I think the show will get very dual from here... Even though you may not like them.. They do play a good game... As for oh they play the game.. Myrna does not exactly play nicely with the cutting in line. All part of the game... 

Interesting Question popped into my head.... How did that last team get there so fast? Based on the timing of teams 4 and 5.. and 6 and 7.. Team 8 sure got there quickly... Also... not suppose to help your team mate in a roadblock right??? seems that was caught right on camera and no penalty. 

Be interesting to see if next week goes flat or keeps up... The thing I thought was funny was how people that wrote the letter, I did not remember much of how they play the game...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as I can see, it was nothing that hasn't been done before. Your teammate has to standing in a designated area, and can point things out, but can't actually participate in the activity.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Question popped into my head.... How did that last team get there so fast? Based on the timing of teams 4 and 5.. and 6 and 7.. Team 8 sure got there quickly... Also... not suppose to help your team mate in a roadblock right??? seems that was caught right on camera and no penalty.


There has never been anything that has prevented the other team mate not performing the task from providing visual "assistance". The rules only say that only one team member may perform the roadblock. In the road block last night, most of the teams just chit-chatted back and forth. The only help I think I saw was one of the teams said something like "There are two white envelopes you missed" or something like that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:nono2: :blauesaug :crying_sa 

Oh well...they certainly deserved to get the boot after blowing it that badly on that leg. They'll win next time!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

cdru said:


> There has never been anything that has prevented the other team mate not performing the task from providing visual "assistance". The rules only say that only one team member may perform the roadblock. In the road block last night, most of the teams just chit-chatted back and forth. The only help I think I saw was one of the teams said something like "There are two white envelopes you missed" or something like that.


Yeah. Thinking about.. There has been visual assitence in the past, I just did not remember it being so blantently obvoius and detailed to the point that a contestent pointed it out. Based on the rule description the AR website, I think visual assistence should be rule violation for sure.
*ROADBLOCK *

A task in which only one member of the two-person Team may participate; in most cases, the non-participant must wait for the participant to accomplish the goal.

Ofcourse.. My opinion does not matter and the Show makes the call. I also think that if you miss a clue but perform the task, you must then go back and get the clue and then redo the task before returning. Randomly stumbling on a task and then going back and retrieving the clue later is out of order and there should be more of a penality assessed. The Beauty queens twice have been able to go back and not redo the task after not following directions or missing a clue.

Well based on previous shows I have to give the you the verbal assitence though I still feel it is violating the rule above and depends where one draws the line. Obviously AR draws it pretty loosly.. However, I still find the quickness to which the arrived interesting, but because of editing it really is hard to tell what the time differences was.

Any thoughts on the level of difficulty? I would have expected it to be a more difficult race since this was suppose to be the best of the best, but so far it is looking just like other AR races...


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I also think that if you miss a clue but perform the task, you must then go back and get the clue and then redo the task before returning.


Doing so could make it a logistics nightmare in some cases. It's far easier to leave a single clue box somewhere then for instance drag another white water rafting raft back up the river because they need to do it again. IMHO, being forced to go back and get the ticket _can_ really hurt you. Chip/Kim and Kami/Karli did something similar in Uraguay I believe in Season 5. They skipped a marker and played roulette. They would have finished 1-2 but ended up 8-9 (out of 11) because they had to go back. The ladies this season got real lucky and didn't end up with drop in place but did get a "time penalty" of sorts by having to go back.



> The Beauty queens twice have been able to go back and not redo the task after not following directions or missing a clue.


One of the times was going straight to the river rafting. When was the other?



> Any thoughts on the level of difficulty? I would have expected it to be a more difficult race since this was suppose to be the best of the best, but so far it is looking just like other AR races...


It's never really been about being consistently difficult though. There has always been some easier tasks then others. I actually though there were a few more difficult ones so far then in the past. I thought tightening the lug nuts on the giant wheel was great as it wasn't very physical (as in requiring strength), but there was a lot of physical work to be done. The boardroom challenge was nice as it didn't really say what to do and the teams had to figure it out. I only wish that they could have done it so that one team couldn't help or see what another team did. Other tasks like the Walk It last night or the white water rafting are more just time fillers then a challenge. But the race is also about seeing/doing things that are part of other countries.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

cdru said:


> One of the times was going straight to the river rafting. When was the other?


Didn't they leave a hat and then have some guy go get it for them during the last race or am am I thinking about something else. That was what I was referring to by the "Don't follow directions" comment...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

cdru said:


> tsmacro, it's generally a good thing to use the [ spoiler ] [/ spoiler ] tags around posts like yours, at least until the next morning. Not everyone has seen it yet...the west coast won't see if for another couple of hours.
> 
> That being said,
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't thinking there, guess I was still excited about the outcome, sorry hope I didn't ruin for anyone.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I just love how the "Mirna and Shmirna" communication strategy effective involves the larger one screaming at the smaller one incoherently. It's not that she has any particular information to communicate, just that she's unhappy with whatever the midget is doing. She really ought to accept that maybe it really _is_ harder to cover ground quickly with short legs, and make allowances for this, rather than becoming upset.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Like I said previously, I'm an fan of Rob and Amber, so this was a disappointment to me. Uchenna and Joyce would be my next choice, but since they already won, I'm going to start rooting for boobies.


Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Question popped into my head.... How did that last team get there so fast? Based on the timing of teams 4 and 5.. and 6 and 7.. Team 8 sure got there quickly...


I think it was the season when Uchenna and Joyce won, where they had that model who won't shave her head. I was reading up on the TAR website and they apparently went two more legs in Canada that were not put on the show. They must have something like that here.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

airpolgas said:


> Uchenna and Joyce would be my next choice, but since they already won, I'm going to start rooting for boobies.


You can never lose rooting for hot women. 



> I think it was the season when Uchenna and Joyce won, where they had that model who won't shave her head. I was reading up on the TAR website and they apparently went two more legs in Canada that were not put on the show. They must have something like that here.


Yup. There was at least a tee pee building challenge. There were some pretty good spoiler photo shots about it from someone who realized what was going on and snuck into the area. It's not unheard of for TAR to drop footage of a challenge if it doesn't contribute significantly to the race. If everyone does it quickly and leads/timings don't change, it doesn't add much to the show.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh heh heh....

Most interesting episode yet. I wonder what the time difference will be. No wonder we have a double episode next week.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I was very happy with how the episode turned out. I think this was the first time in TAR history where air travel played a MAJOR role in the race. It always seems like things magically work out for the better. It's a little refreshing to see that the racers have really have to deal with the things that mere mortals put up with every day.

It will be interesting to see what type of time difference there is between first and sixth place teams. Charla/Myrnia I estimate are 18 hours ahead of the last place team. I well placed "closed until XX:XX" checkpoint will eat away at most of that, but it will be hard to eat away at it all.

I was happy to see Uchenna/Joyce survive. It was obvious when the Guidos and Terry/Ian didn't get on the flight that they would be safe, but I was surprised that the beauty queens were more then a 1/2 hour behind Uchenna/Joyce.

Charla/Myrnia's expressions when they were told that they won catamarans was priceless. "What's that?"


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok as much as loved rooting against Rob & Amber i'd almost rather have them back running the table again rather than have Charla and her annoying @$$ cousin winning every week!:eek2: Wow I thought Mirna was annoying before but now i've got to add "insufferable" to the list having to listen Mirna talk about how everyone should bow down and show them proper respect now that they're winners. Uggghhh! And does anyone else just want to slap the $h!t outta both of them when they start talking in that broken english/baby talk w/ the weird accent to people in foreign countries? Do they actually think that helps them somehow? I swear the AR gods are messing w/ me this season! I got sick of watching Romber win every week and got a little joy from their elimination and then it was like "oh yeah watch this" *bam* it's now gonna be the Charla & Mirna show!!!:lol: Oh well I guess i'm watching so the show is succeeding in keeping my interest anyway even if i'm hating it half the time! :lol: Other than my feelings about Charla & Mirna coming in first again I do agree though that it was quite interesting on how far apart the teams got seperated in last nights ep. Obviously the teams that got to the pit stop early got to stay for more than 12 hours this time, otherwise those that showed up early would be leaving before the last teams even got there.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> And does anyone else just want to slap the $h!t outta both of them when they start talking in that broken english/baby talk w/ the weird accent to people in foreign countries? Do they actually think that helps them somehow?


I'm sure it does a good job of convincing the locals that American tourists are complete idiots. "Me paint you nails like Hollywood?" It would have been great if someone would reply in perfect Oxford English and tell them off.

But to answer your question, yes I'd like to slap them to knock some sense into them.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Most interesting episode yet. I wonder what the time difference will be. No wonder we have a double episode next week.


According to the videos on the CBS website, Phil was waiting at the mat for 17 hours. Even if you count some extra time prior to the first team arriving, that's still quite a separation between first and last.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

cdru said:


> I'm sure it does a good job of convincing the locals that American tourists are complete idiots. "Me paint you nails like Hollywood?" It would have been great if someone would reply in perfect Oxford English and tell them off.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes I'd like to slap them to knock some sense into them.


I can't stand it. And they BOTH do it. Gaaah!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

cdru said:


> I was very happy with how the episode turned out. I think this was the first time in TAR history where air travel played a MAJOR role in the race. It always seems like things magically work out for the better. It's a little refreshing to see that the racers have really have to deal with the things that mere mortals put up with every day.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what type of time difference there is between first and sixth place teams. Charla/Myrnia I estimate are 18 hours ahead of the last place team. I well placed "closed until XX:XX" checkpoint will eat away at most of that, but it will be hard to eat away at it all.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. nice to see no Airport Miracle that always seem to happen. Still thing strings are pulled but it was nice to see. As for charla/myrnia, hmmm Don't win one leg during your game and yet you end up on all stars.. Hmmmm... Makes sense.. Well then again.. you have a team that wasn't even really a team... Perhaps it should be called Amazing Race do overs rather than all stars.

It was interesting leg... The last couple of legs in terms of choices seem that the tip is ... DOn't do the physically challange. Much tougher.. Give me a break.. Shovel Coal by and into 10 bags vs. Nail Polishing. Hmmm Seemed a little one sided to me.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> As for charla/myrnia, hmmm Don't win one leg during your game and yet you end up on all stars.. Hmmmm... Makes sense.. Well then again.. you have a team that wasn't even really a team... Perhaps it should be called Amazing Race do overs rather than all stars.


Hmmm you may be on to something here, how about the next race is comprised of all the teams that were the first to be eliminated on past seasons? AR-No Stars! :lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

cdru said:


> According to the videos on the CBS website, Phil was waiting at the mat for 17 hours. Even if you count some extra time prior to the first team arriving, that's still quite a separation between first and last.


Would have been a lot longer if Charla and Mirna hadn't had their dow cancelled due to 'weather' problems.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

So... Regarding last night's (double) episode, what did folks think? I personally was screaming at the television demanding that "Mirna and Schmirna" be assessed some kind of penalty for their constant crap. I'm not sure whether the "making yourself puke into a bucket" was legal, but having the one chick scream at the horse while the other chick dragged it can't have been.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I played back Charla falling about 15 times. I'm mean.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Slordak said:


> So... Regarding last night's (double) episode, what did folks think? I personally was screaming at the television demanding that "Mirna and Schmirna" be assessed some kind of penalty for their constant crap. I'm not sure whether the "making yourself puke into a bucket" was legal, but having the one chick scream at the horse while the other chick dragged it can't have been.


Yep... I was still talking about it this morning. I am sorry, but making yourself puke should be some type of penality. It is one thing to puke on your own, it is another to make yourself puke. Who is to say she did not have a mouth full of food that she spit out to get things started. Though I was totally rolling laughing during that scene...

Same thing with the horse.. I have mentioned this before. It is one thing to be cheering your partner on, it is other to get involved in the roadblock. Perhaps it is editing, but I personally think AR is too leanient with the tasks. From my vantage point, I saw Ms Romanian involved both verbally and physically. Call me cruel, but when your team mate falls during a roadblock walking over and picking them up is interfering with the task. There was a guy that was watching the horse.. What should happen is that guy steps in and hold the horse while the person gets themself up. (Unless there is some injury)


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe more slack is cut because Charla is a little person?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I dislike Charla and Mirna as racers since their first season on TAR, but I have to admit, after yesterday, I found myself entertained by them. I'm laughing "at" them, not "with" them, but I was surprisingly entertained.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely added some humor last night. I did find the guidos comment about being the best of the best AR teams laughable too.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, they're not--merely some of the most entertaining ones.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

The whole "Do you like polish sausage" line was priceless. She obviously has no clue how degrading she sounded.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So did anyone not know that Uchenna & Joyce were going to be eliminated after the first five minutes of last nights show? I mean could've they made a bigger deal out of the fact that they were taking a big risk by taking flights w/ a narrow connection window? They must've mentioned it 20 times in two minutes! I'm not really sure who to root for now. I'm afraid to root against Mirna & Charla anymore because it seems the more I do the better they do! :lol: We've reached the final four and i'm left with three teams I don't really care one way or the other about and one well....i've made no secret about how I feel about them! Well the beauty queens are good players really competitive and easy on the eyes besides maybe i'll pull for them.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> So did anyone not know that Uchenna & Joyce were going to be eliminated after the first five minutes of last nights show? I mean could've they made a bigger deal out of the fact that they were taking a big risk by taking flights w/ a narrow connection window? They must've mentioned it 20 times in two minutes! I'm not really sure who to root for now. I'm afraid to root against Mirna & Charla anymore because it seems the more I do the better they do! :lol: We've reached the final four and i'm left with three teams I don't really care one way or the other about and one well....i've made no secret about how I feel about them! Well the beauty queens are good players really competitive and easy on the eyes besides maybe i'll pull for them.


I couldn't believe after about 5 minutes in they did not show them again until the very end of the show.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I greeve the loss of Uchenna and Joyce. They were at least classly (unlike others who were... crassy???). They tend to edit the footage in "real time". It was too close of a connection. But, what kind of a window should they have been using?


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

When the beauty queens crossed the finish line, I looked at my wife and said "Have you noticed that we haven't seen Uchenna & Joyce, they are toast."

I think the beauty queens are the best bet at this point. I really dislike Mirna & Charla. Although you really have to give it to them, they are doing rather well... Mirna just sounds like such an ******* when she is speaking to people from the host country... Ohe Vey...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Stay out of drugs! That's Myrna's advice.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

The following was taken from TV Gal's column over at Zap2it:


"So watching "The Amazing Race: All-Stars" (Sunday, CBS, 8 p.m.) simply isn't the same without Romber. But what I need to talk about is the faux foreign accent Charla and Mirna use to talk to people in any country they are in. Why do they do that? Do they know they are doing it? Do they think it will actually make people understand them better? And could Mirna possibly be any more annoying?"


I've been soooo hoping for those two to be eliminated if for no other reason they can be interviewed and someone can ask them what the he!! is up w/ the bad fake accent?!!


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

The fake accent is horrible...


What about Mirna's performance on the bamboo wall... I was impressed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

can you say hypocrite. We are playing the game fair. Yadda, Yadda, Yadda, Mean while we take the code from a team and use it to try and get in front of the line. Sorry.. but I consider that cutting in line and that is not playing the game fair. I am not saying she should have not played it that way. By all means.. I think she should but to then go on about how fair you are playing. Sheeze.. Give me a break. 

And I have say it again... The challenges are totally watered down. You are in the final 4. what was the challenges. Climb up a latter where the ninjas don't touch you. Pull a gnome across the water. Kick doors down that obviously any 5 year old could do. Talking about brain dead challenges... We are talking final 4 and this is what is offered up. 

Does anyone else notice that Mirna always seems to be doing the challenges. As for the couple that came in last (one that was not even a team previously UGH), they are playing the game way to easy and letting fake accent team walk all over them. 

Well I am voting for the beauty queens or the gay team. They actually play the game and work. The other two in my opinion should not have even been in this race given its title. Oh.. and I loved the line.. using brain worst way... Or something like that.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

But, but... I enjoy parroting instantly-classic lines with my best faux-foreign accent! Yes, it can be quite annoying at times, but at least it keeps the general level of interest in the show high. Essentially, one's always waiting to see what ridiculous thing she'll do next, from screaming that she's a poor woman who can't afford to pay for her taxi, to trying to inappropriately kiss a Muslim woman.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

STAY OUT OF DRUGS!

Myrna is ridiculous. I like the recaps of the show at realityblurred.com


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone else find it hard to believe that Mirna has actually been admitted to the bar and is a practicing attorney? I wonder if she does the fake accent to a judge or witness....


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

cdru said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to believe that Mirna has actually been admitted to the bar and is a practicing attorney? I wonder if she does the fake accent to a judge or witness....


Many attorneys never do trial work. I'd bet anything she rarely sees a courtroom.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Gee I didn't see Mirna or Charla complaining last night after they finished in 2nd place instead the 3rd place they would've because of the yield. Sure it's ok to say how terrible the miami queens & the beauty queens are for yielding Eric & Danielle but when it benefits you I guess it's ok.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Really tired of acting like the Yield is some unfair thing. It is part of the game.. Simple as that. The irony is.. The couple that came in last, last week did not because of the yield but because Myrna/Charla cut in the wait list queue using a code from another team. To me the airline should have not have allowed that because the code is for those two people and personally I don't think it is fair for other people on the wait list to get bumped from someone that did not wait in the line. 

Yep.. I can see this as part of the game and more power to them, but to then act like other people are evil.. Well that just is not cool and happens a lot in Reality shows.... The I play ethically crap... 

Ok. Now on to last night... Ok... Once again I found myself yelling at the TV. penalty!!!! penalty!!! Sorry, but getting someone to move your car back for you should be a penalty. If the car is cannot go on, does the rule not state you wait until another can be brought to you. Grabbing some guy on the road and have them get your care back on the road.. sorry... that should not be allowed.. Heck.. Why not take it one step further and have them drive you to your pit stop. Jeeze. 

Ok... One thing that is bothering me.. Ok.. Charla seems to be doing ever road block on the race. Is there not a rule where certain amount must be done by each person... Maybe I forgot the ones Myrna has done but it seems Charla does ever one. 

As for the road blocks and detours, I thought this weeks again was very weak. 

Well I am routing for the Beauty Queens at this point or Oswald and Danny though they did not run a very smart last leg. The other two teams I personally consider should have never been in the All-Star race. I sure hope Myrna and Charla get eliminated before the final three so I don't have to hear how ethically they played and what wonderful people they are after they cross the line.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think the rule about each team member having to do equal numbers of roadblocks went away a couple of seasons ago, unfortunately. I liked that rule. 

I'd really love to see Charla just lay Myrna out with a good right cross to the mouth. Getting really tired of her mouth...pretty much anytime she opens it.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Post #53 still valid!!! Go boobies. 

I won't mind the beauty queens though. They've been good with their tasks. The piano tuning comes to mind, and they made the GPS task seem easy (either that or the other three were just plain gadget-phobic)

Charla and Mirna? Well, I have to hand it to them for getting this far, but I still don't like them to win.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I think the rule about each team member having to do equal numbers of roadblocks went away a couple of seasons ago, unfortunately. I liked that rule.
> 
> I'd really love to see Charla just lay Myrna out with a good right cross to the mouth. Getting really tired of her mouth...pretty much anytime she opens it.


Well I am confused. Last night there was a few references to the doing a number of the Tasks. Eric said he could not do this one because his tasks are done and there was another comment about doing the task so that the other can do it in the finals.

I just don't remember Myrna doing any of the tasks. I am sure she did a few, but so little that nothing comes to mind. And did you notice.. Myrna carring all the light stuff while charla carries the heavy stuff.. Piece of work. And come on.. Pack 500 lbs of supplies. Was that packing? If you have to be spot on with the cleaning, I think throwing your package supplies should not be allowed. Way to flexiable again. I won't even go into the GPS helping...

The icing on the cake was oswald and danny saying how they wanted Myrna/Charla to win because they are wonderful people (Paraphrasing ofcourse). Well I personally have not gotten that feeling at all. Oh yeah.. another one of those "Best Amazing Race" team quotes...

My take. If the Beauty Queens don't win even with a melt down, I will be shocked. After watching them two seasons, it is obviously the are good at the game. The other two teams just seem to do enough mostly not to come in last place. Charla/Myrna did make a bold move on one of the legs earlier that payed off, other than that I just don't see much.

Really hope they make some rule changes next season if there is one that include, no following taxis, not getting locals to help you complete a task, and no dragging people in your car. You can ask for directions and that is it. Definitely has been my grip for the last few seasons since I think it allows weaker teams not to have to deal with their weaknesses within the team. Personall I think all these things are cop outs and they need to change the rules to take them away and allow the cream to rise to the top.

But then again... It is obvious that Amazing Race (Survivor also) is not about having the teams run the best race with the best team winning. It is about ratings by providing the best entertainment value. Personally I think you can provide both, but from how I have seen these shows morph, I don't thing the producers agree with me.

Are they entertaining.. I think they are, but It does annoy me when I see good teams get booted and teams that really even should not be in the race in the final 3. Tells me one thing.. Too much randomness in the race and attempt to leveling the field. Example: Last night when they got to the Base... It did not open untl 7am the next moring. Obviously designed to sync everyone up in the case a flight was missed...

Alright... Enough ranting... I did not like the Beauty queens in their season and did not want them to loose, but I definitely want them to win for All stars because the rest of the teams in my opinion should not have even started the race given the "So Called" All-Start label.

Jeeze.. I need to get a life..:eek2:


----------



## chuckf1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I am confused. Last night there was a few references to the doing a number of the Tasks. Eric said he could not do this one because his tasks are done and there was another comment about doing the task so that the other can do it in the finals.
> 
> I just don't remember Myrna doing any of the tasks. I am sure she did a few, but so little that nothing comes to mind. And did you notice.. Myrna carring all the light stuff while charla carries the heavy stuff.. Piece of work. And come on.. Pack 500 lbs of supplies. Was that packing? If you have to be spot on with the cleaning, I think throwing your package supplies should not be allowed. Way to flexiable again. I won't even go into the GPS helping...
> 
> ...


We as viewers don't get to see all the tasks the racers perform because some tasks get edited out of the final show because they don't have time to show them all. These "missing tasks" must have been what Eric was referring to.

Myrna always carries the light stuff while Charla is stuck with the heavy lifting. That even goes back to the first time they were on TAR when Charla was stuck carrying a 50 lb slab of beef through city streets.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So there is a number each team member must perform and there are full tasks that are not shown on the show? I have seen people refer to a particular piece of a task not shown, but never a full task. 

As for the heavy lifting. Yes I remember it in the first show and remember it now. Just find it very annoying when she asks like she is doing everything but from what I see she is doing very little except being done right rude to both contestants and people she comes in contact with. I have been in the service industry and whenever I ran into someone that treated me like I was not their equal as a human being I would go out of my way to make sure things got screwed up. I am surprised more of that does not happen to here given how she treats people she is asking to do them a favor.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> So there is a number each team member must perform and there are full tasks that are not shown on the show? I have seen people refer to a particular piece of a task not shown, but never a full task.


I have never heard of any roadblocks that did not air. There have been some combined tasks that haven't aired. There was a spoiler from several seasons ago where teams were to construct a tee pee up in Canada. There were pictures of Chip & Kim (IIRC) along with two other teams doing it. It was cut from the final 2-hour episode for whatever reason. Episode 7 of this season also did not air a roadblock. Whether one was filmed or not I don't know (haven't hung out in the spoiler forums much).

My guess is that they don't show everything just due to time reasons. If all teams get to some point and leave in the same order that they came spaced out about the same, and nothing eventful happens, then it doesn't change very much. Teams are routinely not shown at layovers or transfers during their flight, although I'm sure things come up.

I too thought that they did away with the requirement to do equal number of roadblocks. Apparently not. Currently the BQ each have 5 under their belts. Eric has 6 and Danielle has 4. Mirna has 4 and Charla has 6. It's expected that there is 1 roadblock left in next week's 2-episode finale. Presuming that there is 12, it's believed that that Danielle and Mirna did the roadblock on episode 7 as they would be the only ones that would have any left. I don't think it matters much which one of the beauty queens did it...they are pretty much identical in physical and mental ability.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Eric said he could not do this one because his tasks are done and there was another comment about doing the task so that the other can do it in the finals.
> 
> 
> > See my post above. The comment about doing the one in the final was by Myrnia.
> ...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks to be an interesting finish tonight.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

waynebtx said:


> Looks to be an interesting finish tonight.


I was actually disappointed with the episode as a whole. This is aside from my girls not winning (but at least it wasn't Charla/Mirna). The whole episode was uneventful. The detour routes seemed pretty simple and didn't present much issue for any team. Flights were easily found and no one was in much jeopardy of missing one. The most drama with travel was C/M getting a hour earlier flight that was quickly reduced to a 10 minute lead. The final task was kind of lame in my part because it had nothing to do with the race per se but all about essentially gossip. The last couple of seasons they've had "real" tasks such as putting together the North American puzzle or the flags that I liked much better.

PS, they didn't show another roadblock. Last night's road block was jumping off a cliff into the water. Here and here are Mirna and Danielle jumping.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought that the bank vault challenge was interesting, in that it relied on the two partners being on the same page. With that being said, there should have been a heck of a lot greater penalty if one couldn't get the correct combination; being allowed to simply give up after 10 minutes was bogus.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

That was about as much of a Ho-Hum ending to an AR series aas I have ever seen. No excitement whatsoever and what the heck was up with the last detour where you get the clue anyways after 10 minutes of trying?????????

That was just lame. Remember when they hid the clues in the bales of hay and the last team spent literally all night long looking through everyone of those bales?

That detour could have/should have not been so easy.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> That was about as much of a Ho-Hum ending to an AR series aas I have ever seen. No excitement whatsoever and what the heck was up with the last detour where you get the clue anyways after 10 minutes of trying?????????
> 
> That was just lame. Remember when they hid the clues in the bales of hay and the last team spent literally all night long looking through everyone of those bales?
> 
> That detour could have/should have not been so easy.


Well they don't want the final challenge to be too difficult because they want the chance of at least two teams running neck and neck to the mat. But yeah I agree fairly boring ending and the team I cared the least about won. Of course I would've been upset if Charla & Mirna won, but at least I wouldn't have been bored!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Slordak said:


> With that being said, there should have been a heck of a lot greater penalty if one couldn't get the correct combination; being allowed to simply give up after 10 minutes was bogus.


My guess is that any penalty is more then enough to make no difference in the actual outcome. Making it a couple minutes behind or a couple of hours, it didn't change the ultimate outcome. E/D were several minutes ahead of the Beauty Queens by the time the girls left the vault. At the finish line, they were there several minutes before the Beauty Queens showed up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well fitting end. The team that was not even a team during regular seasons one... 

Pretty much the whole Hawaii stop was waste. Really did not matter how long it would take. everyone was taking the 11pm flight out.... Basically the million dollars came down to knowing what you partner would think. Well have to say.. I am glad it is over... Apologize for my negativeness over the course of the season but I pretty much am finding it loosing its appeal. Like survivor.. seems to be getting software over time and less challenging. They really need harder challenges and rules to make the contestants earn the advancement and minimize the randomness of the show. 

I felt the beauty queens would win and should have walked away with the big bucks but they didn't and it does not surprise me given the final leg... With the leg designed how it was. Anyone of them could have one.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah I don't understand the whole thing with people racing around and battling through challenges, only to then go to the airport and sit around for hours with all the other teams. It sort of defeats the purpose; might as well not visit that country (errr.. state) at all.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I had to add one more to make it an even 100. So is there any word out about next season yet or if there's even going to be one?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Just saw it last night (finally), and my excitement over my pick (after Rob and Amber) winning is overshadowed by the fact that the final race basically started off from the Oakland airport.

It is devastating to come in so close the previous race, so I'm kinda glad Eric actually won this time. I bet it feels good especially after *TWO* yields.


----------

